# An expensive slim



## beck3906 (Nov 15, 2012)

I showed this in another thread but wanted to get it here as some folks don't read all forums.  Not really a slim....it's a comfort from PSI.  May change out the clip.  Didn't have any gold ti slims to use.

Blanks from CaptG.  He had a great time making this one.  The pucker factor was really high turning this one.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! - Very nice - I have not turned a watch blank yet but I can imagine the pucker factor1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can only imagine the amount of time prepping those pieces before the pour....super thin!


Well done!!!!!







Scott (grinding, grinding, and more grinding) B


----------



## paintspill (Nov 15, 2012)

someone was asking yesterday what it would take to make a $250-300 slim line. guess this answers that question.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 15, 2012)

I have to say this is an AWESOME pen and yes, it looks like it could be expensive too. I've made tons of slims and this is pretty much a slim, and I know when you turn a regular blank down to size there is not much meat left on the brass (1/16) or less. How do you get the parts on there and still make it so thin? I sure do wish someone would walk through the process (with pictures) from start to finish. Start with the brass tube and go from there. That would help alot.


----------



## George417 (Nov 15, 2012)

keithbyrd said:


> Wow! - Very nice - I have not turned a watch blank yet but I can imagine the pucker factor1




Plus one on the pucker factor

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2012)

beck3906 said:


> I showed this in another thread but wanted to get it here as some folks don't read all forums.  Not really a slim....it's a comfort from PSI.  May change out the clip.  Didn't have any gold ti slims to use.
> 
> Blanks from CaptG.  He had a great time making this one.  The pucker factor was really high turning this one.


In your other post, I said that I thought a $200/$300 7mm would more likely be a Streamline, Comfort or Designer -  after seeing this, I'll stick with that guess.... great looking pen.


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 15, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> beck3906 said:
> 
> 
> > I showed this in another thread but wanted to get it here as some folks don't read all forums.  Not really a slim....it's a comfort from PSI.  May change out the clip.  Didn't have any gold ti slims to use.
> ...



I needed a small amount of extra clearance to get over the parts so I used the comfort.  It got a bit dicey around the tip.  CaptG left me a small amount of clear space on the ends to help with the transition to the tip.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 15, 2012)

You did an outstanding job on a Great Pen.


----------



## ToddMR (Nov 15, 2012)

You did a great job turning that blank to size.  I would be a nervous wreck trying to turn something like that.  Capt.G made another great blank and you turned it well.  Personally I would go for another clip without the ball end.  That's just me though.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the time element in it. It is tastefully done.  




_________________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Rick P (Nov 15, 2012)

"someone was asking yesterday what it would take to make a $250-300 slim line. guess this answers that question."

Walrus ivory and fossil whale bone with no expossed metal parts.....I have posted pic's of it more than once. Made for a regular of mine.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome work Rick and Gary! The pen is spot on and Gary was very smart to leave you room at the ends where it gets so thin.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2012)

I like, I like. Did I say I like? Easy $200- $300 at the right venue.


----------



## NCDONM (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW, just plain old WOW!


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow!  Great job Rick!  High pucker factor 

I really like the lines on this.

Harry


----------



## AlexanderE (Nov 15, 2012)

*Just curios*

How did u make it


----------



## dansills (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice pen .. Love the blank.  BTW - What is this other forum you speak of?


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2012)

dansills said:


> Very nice pen .. Love the blank. BTW - What is this other forum you speak of?


  penturning


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 15, 2012)

AlexanderE said:


> How did u make it





Send CaptG money.

Wait for mail to arrive.

Mount blank on mandrel and turn.  Say short prayers while turning.

Test assembly.  Adjust tube opening to prevent cracking blank.  Say more short prayers.

Say more short prayers.

Assemble


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow that is a really nice piece! Great job and great pen!


----------



## AlexanderE (Aug 1, 2013)

can any body tell me how you put a schmidt made twist mechanism in a pen,what are the thread screws for,do i need a "tap" to make threads? what size brass tubing should i use? I've only used twist mechanisms in the slim line pens, and those you just pressure push to install


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 1, 2013)

Just great.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 1, 2013)

Great job Rick!  I have a couple on order myself!  Congrats!


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 1, 2013)

Well Done!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Way to go Rick.

Ray


----------

